# Router ohne LAN :/

## schotter

Halli Hallo,

nach gut einem Monat ohne Internet hab ich es endlich hinbekommen, einen eigenen Router mit Fritz!Card zu basteln. Der funktioniert auch, aber ich kann ihn aus'm LAN nicht ansprechen :/

Selbst wenn ich eth0 aufm Router und am Laptop von Hand einstelle, kommt kein ping ans Ziel. Ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich da was verbockt hab, aber ifconfig eth0 schreibt mir:

```
Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-40-63-53-..-00

inet addr:192.168.0.1 (..)
```

Wenn ich hergehe und das Modul fuer eth0 via_rhine entferne tut sich ueberhaupt nichts. Ich hab auch schon ein wenig gegoogelt, aber mit links ist das nicht so angenehm. dnsmasq sollt eigentlich auch noch nebenbei laufen und das als dhcp+dns, aber ohne eth0 kann ich es nicht wirklich ueberpruefen/nutzen.

Noch schnell was zum System:

ppp0 Fritz!Card DSL/ISDN wobei ich ISDN noch nicht nutze.

eth0 ist eben via_rhine also LAN

und dann hab ich da noch viele andere z.B. sit0 (IPv6-in-IPv4), tunl0. Die sind aber aus und stoeren hoffentlich nicht wirklich.

Ich bin fuer jeden Vorschlag dankbar,

t.s.

----------

## manuels

??? Gibt mal 

```
ifconfig -a
```

vom Router und vom Client und sag mal, welche Karte vom Routern an das Kabel zum Client angeschlossen ist.

----------

## treor

iptables -L währe auch nicht schlecht.

genauso wie route von beiden

----------

## manuels

und zum abrunden noch /etc/resolv.conf von beiden.

Dann sind wir auch ruhig und kommen (hoffentlich) mit antworten

----------

## schotter

hm also das mit dem ifconfig wird schwer, weil die mouse ausm kernel rausgeflogen ist und dann wirds kopieren in der konsole echt schwer. Die Rechner sind natuerlich ueber ein CrossOver-Kabelchen verbunden, das hat auch bisher immer funktioniert. Interessanter finde ich was dmesg schreibt:

```
eth1: Via Rhine II at (..)
```

Und deswegen hab ich noch ein wenig nachgehackt und siehe da, die Netzwerkkarte heisst nicht eth0 sondern eth1_rename. Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wo ich die wieder umbenenne und wo dann eth0 ueberhaupt herkommt, aber immerhin funktioniert der DHCP schonmal. Nur das mit dem Internet mag noch nicht wirklich

----------

## Anarcho

 *schotter wrote:*   

> hm also das mit dem ifconfig wird schwer, weil die mouse ausm kernel rausgeflogen ist und dann wirds kopieren in der konsole echt schwer. Die Rechner sind natuerlich ueber ein CrossOver-Kabelchen verbunden, das hat auch bisher immer funktioniert. Interessanter finde ich was dmesg schreibt:
> 
> ```
> eth1: Via Rhine II at (..)
> ```
> ...

 

Fürs Internet brauchst du dann ja noch IPTABLES mit Masquerade und IP-Forwarding.

----------

## schotter

Hehe, ich bin drin.

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen was ich gemacht/verstanden bzw. nicht gemacht/verstanden habe.

Zuerst einmal habe ich mit dieser Anleitung https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-50799-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-fritz+dsl.html meine Fritz!Card zum Laufen bekommen. Ab hier bin ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass die Fritz!Card (also DSL) auf ppp0 hängt und die LAN Schnittstelle eth0 ist. Die Einwahl vom Router hat wunderbar geklappt und so bin ich zum nächsten Howto. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/home-router-howto.xml das beschreibt auch alles was ich brauche nur konnte meine Konfiguration nie funktioneren, weil ich wie gesagt, davon ausgegangen bin, dass WAN=ppp0 und LAN=eth0. Stutzig bin ich erst geworden als ich mir die Ausgabe von ifconfig eth0 etwas genauer angeschaut habe:

```
eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-40-63-50-00-05-B9-16-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20 errors:68 dropped:68 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:720 (720.0 b)
```

Da steht zwar die von mir gewünschte IP drin, aber die Hardware Addresse kam mir doch sehr komisch vor. Dann hab ich einwenig herum gespielt und das Kernel-Modul für die Netzwerkkarte via_rhine entfernt und siehe da eth0 war immer noch da. Modul wieder rein und ifconfig -a eingetippt und eth1_ren entdeckt. Mit ifconfig eth1_ren 192.16.... probiert die Karte zu konfigurieren, was aber nicht ging, weil sie nicht eth1_ren sondern eth1_rename heißt. Ab hier hat dann das Pingen funktioniert und nachdem ich dann noch die iptables-Regeln von ppp0 -> eth0 und eth0 -> eth1 umgeschrieben habe, funktioniert wieder alles. Wahrscheinlich stehen bei meiner Konfiguration alle Scheunentore offen, aber (..) naja wenigstens schonmal etwas  :Very Happy: 

Danke schön an alle Helfer und wenn noch wer Fragen/Tipps hat, nur zu.

t.s.

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> hm also das mit dem ifconfig wird schwer, weil die mouse ausm kernel rausgeflogen ist und dann wirds kopieren in der konsole echt schwer

 

emerge gnopaster

iptables -L | gnopaster

----------

## schotter

 *doedel wrote:*   

> emerge gnopaster
> 
> iptables -L | gnopaster

 Jetzt wo gnopaster drauf ist, gehts wieder bunt, z. Aber nicht ständig und total abhängig von der emotionalen Gefühlslage der cpu. Dann fang ich mal an.

```
canard ~ # iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

REJECT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:bootps reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 

REJECT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

DROP       all  --  anywhere             192.168.0.0/16      

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.0.0/16       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.0.0/16      

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

```

Wenn was falsch is, dann wahrscheinlich da, aber ich hab eigentlich alles nur von dem home-router howto abgetippt.

Da das mit dem DHCP/DNS nicht so richtig funktioniert, also ein dhcpcd eth0 mit einem Timeout endet, hier noch die /etc/dnsmasq.conf

```
interface=eth1_rename

domain=meine_halt

dhcp-range=192.168.0.23,192.168.0.47,72h

dhcp-host=00:C0:9F:41:5F:F1,bidukind,192.168.0.23    #feste Zuweisung oder?

dhcp-option=1,255.255.255.0

dhcp-option=6,192.168.0.1

dhcp-option=3,192.168.0.1
```

Wie man anhand der config sieht, heißt die NIC eth1 immernoch eth1_rename. Dazu hab ich Anmerkungen in Richtung udev gesehen, mir auch eine eigene Regel geschrieben, die greift aber nicht  :Sad:  Dann hab ich noch nameif entdeckt, damit klappts dann auch, aber nur bis zum nächsten Neustart. Und da mir nur /etc/conf.d/local.start einfällt wo ich das reinschreiben könnte, was aber wieder rausfällt, weil die NICs ja vorher eingebunden werden, fällt mir nichts mehr dazu ein.

Und dann komm ich mit /etc/conf.d/net auch noch nicht zu recht. Den Symlink anlegen ist ja keine große Sache, aber was schreib ich in die Config, damit ppp0 auch startet? Ich hab bisher alles in /etc/ppp/peers/ANBIETER stehen und ein pon ANBIETER wählt sich auch schön brav ein. Nur die meisten Howtos die man so im Netz findet behandeln alle nur diese pppoe Sache und ich hab dazu ja eigentlich nichts installiert. Bei mir hängt ja die FritzCard drin. Muss ich dann trotzdem pppoe nehmen?

Was gibts noch für fragen :/ ein nmap 192.168.0.1 liefert

```
Interesting ports on 192.168.0.1:

Not shown: 1694 closed ports

PORT    STATE SERVICE

53/tcp  open  domain              #dnsmasq

222/tcp open  rsh-spx             #ssh

873/tcp open  rsync
```

Dieses DHCP-Teil läuft also :/

ok, ich hoff ich konnt euch helfen mir zu helfen  :Very Happy: 

t.s.

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
> 
> ...

 

Sieht irgendwie nicht so richtig aus.

die Policy ist DROP, anywhere->192.168.0.0/16 wird einmal ACCEPTed und einmal geDROPt.

Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob die oberen oder die unteren Regeln zuerst greifen, aber bring da doch mal Ordnung rein. Vielleicht läufts dann

----------

## schotter

In der Anleitung steht

```
iptables -I FORWARD -i ${LAN} -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -j DROP
```

Ich hab dann aus den 255.255.0.0 ein 255.255.255.0 gemacht und dann gings. Diese Sache mit diesem /16 oder /24 ist für mich irgendwie ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.

Jetzt müsst ich nur noch wissen wie ich eth1_rename dauerhaft in eth1 umbenenne.

----------

## think4urs11

 *schotter wrote:*   

> In der Anleitung steht
> 
> ```
> iptables -I FORWARD -i ${LAN} -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -j DROP
> ```
> ...

 

(eigentlich) ist es ganz einfach

eine IP-Adresse besteht aus 4 Teilen (sog. Octets), jeder dieser Teile ist eine Zahl zwischen 0-255, d.h. jeder dieser Teile läßt sich mit 8 Bit darstellen.

der '/xx'-Teil bedeutet 'xx' Bits sind auf 1 zu setzen, der Rest ist 0

16 Bit = 2 x 8 Bit = 255.255.0.0

24 Bit = 3 x 8 Bit = 255.255.255.0

Diese Netzmaske bestimmt also welcher Teil der IP-Adresse variabel ist bzw. welche IP-Adressen aus Sicht des PC im gleichen IP-Subnetz zu finden sind.

Bei 16 Bit x.x.0-255.0.255, bei 24 entsprechend x.x.x.0-255

In der Theorie ist es auch möglich 'krumme' Netzmasken zu benutzen (255.192.240.0) aber in der Praxis -sofern man es überhaupt ans Laufen bekommt- macht das nur graue Haare, daher wird in der Praxis immer 'bündig' von links nach rechts mit 1 aufgefüllt. (128/192/224/240/248/252/254/255)

----------

## schotter

yes ok, und wie stell ich den Namen um? Mit udev hats irgendwie garnicht funktioniert.

```
cat /etc/udev/rules.d/95-net-naming.rules 

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTR{address}=="00:40:63:e0:ac:98", NAME="lan0"
```

Und nameif funktioniert zwar einwandfrei, hält aber eben nur bis zum nächsten Neustart  :Sad: 

[edit]na da war ich ja schon nahe dran  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-344302-highlight-nameif.html

[/edit]

----------

## schotter

und noch zu meinem letzten Problem, dem automatischen Starten der Internetverbindung. In die /etc/conf.d/net hab ich wie hier und dort beschrieben folgendes eingetragen:

```
config_eth0=( "null" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"                        # PPPoE requires an ethernet interface

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )                # Required plugin for PPPoE

username_ppp0='****'

password_ppp0='****'

pppd_ppp0=( "updetach" "defaultroute" "usepeerdns" )
```

und wenn ich die Verbindung dann starten will, kommt folgendes:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Starting ppp0

 *   Bringing up ppp0

 *     ppp

 *       Running pppd ...

/usr/sbin/pppd: unrecognized option 'eth0'

pppd version 2.4.4

Usage: /usr/sbin/pppd [ options ], where options are:

        <device>        Communicate over the named device

        <speed>         Set the baud rate to <speed>

        <loc>:<rem>     Set the local and/or remote interface IP

                        addresses.  Either one may be omitted.

        asyncmap <n>    Set the desired async map to hex <n>

        auth            Require authentication from peer

        connect <p>     Invoke shell command <p> to set up the serial line

        crtscts         Use hardware RTS/CTS flow control

        defaultroute    Add default route through interface

        file <f>        Take options from file <f>

        modem           Use modem control lines

        mru <n>         Set MRU value to <n> for negotiation

See pppd(8) for more options.
```

Er ist dann zwar der festen Überzeugung, dass ppp0 läuft, das tut's aber logischerweise nicht :/

Ideen?

----------

